# Square-1 copy



## oyyq99999 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm just interested in how to copy a scrambled square-1(match the scramble). I dunno how to do it fast. I just have an idea as below.
First, match the shape.
Second, analyse the permutations of the cubies.
Third, go back and do the permutations.
Last, match the shape in the same way.
I know it's not very good but it works, I just wonder whether there are better ideas.


----------



## shelley (Dec 17, 2010)

That's pretty much how I would approach it if I ever had the inclination to do so. It's basically blindfold solving (bring it to square shape and then permute everything) but in reverse.

I suppose if you wanted to get really good at it you could memorize how to optimally solve/generate all possible shapes and maybe how the permutations are affected by each.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, it's essentially a blindsolve. Check out Mike Hughey's page, he's got optimal solutions for each cubeshape and the permutations associated with them. 

If you don't want to learn that much, you can do what I did: first, take your solved square-1 and match the shape. Make sure you do the shape the exact same way every time. Figure out a few pieces to swap, solve back to cubeshape, swap the pieces, then match the shape again. Repeat until all pieces are solved.


----------



## oyyq99999 (Dec 18, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Yeah, it's essentially a blindsolve. Check out Mike Hughey's page, he's got optimal solutions for each cubeshape and the permutations associated with them.
> 
> If you don't want to learn that much, you can do what I did: first, take your solved square-1 and match the shape. Make sure you do the shape the exact same way every time. Figure out a few pieces to swap, solve back to cubeshape, swap the pieces, then match the shape again. Repeat until all pieces are solved.


 
I've read that, and planning to learn it this winter holiday maybe(sounds crazy?). I just wanna whether there are better ways for it in a speedsolve way.


----------

